
Cisco CEO Says 5G Won't Be a Reality for 2-3 Years - innovateee
https://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/5g-will-become-reality-within-3-years
======
downrightmike
Carriers have been on 4G LTE for what the last 15 years? That was because of
the network investment they'd have to do. When we see 5G, I'd expect 5G LTE
instead. AT&T tried to just fake it by changing the icon on the phone, they
only do things minimally. We were all supposed to have Fiber to the home by
2004, which tax payers paid billions to telcos to do, but that hasn't
happened, because they don't have to and they still get paid.

